# Vacation in NJ - Where to fish?



## gacarpkiller (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey guys, looking for a little help. I will be coming to NJ for a few days the 2nd week in August. We plan on visiting family in Bergen county for a couple days, then spend a couple days in Atlantic City. I would like to spend as much time as possible fishing, but I really don't know where to start. My uncle took me blue fishing out of Belmar when I was young and would love to do that again, or whatever! Surf fishing is fine too. Any suggestions?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings gacarpkiller!

Your best bet in August is the night bluefishing.

Unless you like picking off foot long kingfish (sand mullet), the surf will be pretty dead. You might be able to catch a large shark or two by fishing a big bait in the surf at night. Local bait shops will be able to point you to a productive stretch of beach.

While in AC you might want to try back bay fluking on one of the pontoon boats. August is not prime time, but you may be able to pick up a pool winner.

Good luck, and post your results!


----------



## Kingfishkid2 (Aug 12, 2004)

*Try the Ventnor Pier*

While you are in A.C. Try the Ventnor Pier. It's close to A.C.. At this time of the year it's a bit slow, but they are catching some small Weaks, always a flounder or two to be had, A striper is not totally uncommon, and Kingfish, while small are a lot of fun on light tackle, and GREAT eating.


----------



## riptidebnt (Aug 12, 2004)

*decent 1/2 day boats in brigantine and A/C*

 hi folks new poster here! there are some decent boats for back bay fluking in a/c and brigantine---highroller in a/c and fishfinder in brig.
hope this helps


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Kingfishkid2 and riptidebnt!

Welcome to Pierandsurf.com! Nice to see some new names on the Jersey board, and we value your questions, tips, and posts.

The kingfish are pretty thick in the surf right now, and some bigger ones have been caught from those back bay pontoon boats. One of the great things about the back bay is you never know what might hit next, especially when fishing the ICW. Highroller and Fish-N-Fun both have progressive jack pots, so the right fluke could win you lots of cash!

Don't be afraid to post the results of your next fishing trip -- the good, the bad, and the ugly! You never know what tidbit of information will help the next guy out....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Vacation*

If you can get down towards the Cape May area,some of the back bay spots are doing pretty good, espescially in the Wild Woods, North Wildwood at the old half bridge is a good spot. Like Jake said the King fish are in the surf. Flounder are in the back bay. Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings RuddeDogg!

Long time no hear! Indeed, it seems like south Jersey is having a good fluke season. Just don't let those guys that set the limits know -- we'll be stuck with a three fish limit like New York!

I read an 8.4 pounder took the Duke of Fluke Tournament, and the 5 fish "stringer" weighed 26.41 lbs. (Of course that was the "pro" division. The top fish for recreational anglers was a 7.6 lber. Its going to take a lot of lump crabmeat to stuff those fillets....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Fishin Spots*

Greetings Jake!!!!!!!!

Yeh Its Been Along Time. My Computer Crashed And Has Not Been Fixed Yet. Thank God I Have A Computer At Work. I Know The Offshore Foulder Bite Has Been Real Good. Back Bay Is Slow. I Was Out On Thursday And Caught One Blue Fish At The Half Bridge In North Wildwood But I Went Through 2 1/2 Pints Of Minnows. But Like I Always Say, A Bad Day Of Fishin Beats A Good Day At Work!!!!!!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings RuddeDogg!

Shoot - 2.5 pints of minnows? You must have been feeding the crabs big time!

Some really nice flounder being caught out front, with quite a few limits reported, too. Seems like the Wildwood/Cape May boats put a dent in the croaker population -- high hooks have dropped from 100 to 60 fish per man. Some of the spike weakies have reached legal size, and a fellow at work has a brother in WW that scored some 17 inch weaks. Hoping at least one of the boats will start sailing for the Old Grounds, but with all that nearby action its not likely....

Hope your up and running sooon!


----------

